# What's discoloring my bougainvilleas



## dsotm (Feb 21, 2018)

Any idea why the leaves might turn purple? Had some freezing temperatures lately could that have done it?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

That was my first guess as I first looked at it. Wouldn't be surprised if the freezing temps hurt it a little.


----------



## dsotm (Feb 21, 2018)

Are there any steps I should be taking to repair the damage or will it self correct?


----------

